# How about a temporal scan thermometer?



## fastyfeet (Apr 13, 2007)

Okay, I'm back. I feel like I just keep posting thermometer questions. Hope I'm not annoying you all too much as I try to figure this out for our current situation.

So, my dilemma: co-sleeping and do not want to wake up ds with lots of beeping as my trusty BD thermometer does.

Do you think a temporal scan thermometer would be accurate enough for taking bbt in the morning? Anyone out there use one instead of a bb thermometer?

Thank you!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

they aren't accurate enough. neither are ear thermometers.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Maybe try another brand of BBT? I have Life Brand (store brand) and it only beeps when I turn it on and when it's done.


----------

